# Memes for Us



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Topia (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

When you are enjoying your home alone day and then a stranger knocks at the door.










When you hear the phone ring.









When you're depressed but have to work.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

On behalf of being so sad I was done looking at all the pictures, I had to go find and add some more.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

@Atheism lmao the first one literally made me LOL.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I know, same. I'm having way too much fun with this. Here's two more.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

This picture:


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> On behalf of being so sad I was done looking at all the pictures, I had to go find and add some more.


Thank you for these


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> I know, same. I'm having way too much fun with this. Here's two more.


I was feeling so shet atm but your memes have honestly brought a smile to my face. *wipes tear*


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> I was feeling so shet atm but your memes have honestly brought a smile to my face. *wipes tear*


I'm so glad. Then, it was worth it.  I worked really hard posting all these memes!!!!! Rofl


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> I'm so glad. Then, it was worth it.  I worked really hard posting all these memes!!!!! Rofl


haha  I really needed to have something to cheer me up atm and you did it


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I guess I cope with shyness by thinking "If I'm going to make a fool of myself and have people laugh at me, it will be on MY terms" and I goof around with dark humor and scare the hell out of people.

I made this one:










Found some for your pleasure:










I'm in between. Introvert acting like an extrovert in public, it's so exhausting I could die. And I annoy people. But at least I'm not bored. I think I get neurotic from overstimulation because public places tend to have too loud music, it feels like being screamed at for hours, no wonder I feel anxious at the mere idea. But I wouldn't be scared to hike in the woods.










Hahaha! I had an answering machine and called back, but after a mean message telling me to pick up when I wasn't even there, I unplugged my phone... and now I don't have any... saving a fortune. Why pay to have telemarketers wake me and harass me, or have people insult me, make plans just to cancel them... When I finally found friends to go to the places I liked... it wasn't as fun. They were late, I had to take picture of them kissing... Bored.










Can be a good thing when you actually don't want to bother with some bad people.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*How emotionally stable I am*


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Me trying to contain my feelings


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

When you're trying to work, but people want to talk.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Someone already posted one of these, but this is more like me:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my god I finally found the song (it's by Yes) I was searching for that for ages when I first saw a cut version of this on tumblr a year+ ago:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

u_u


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------

